# Replacement Tree Stand seat sale!



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Slumper tree stand seats are made for sling type seats. Used on climbers, ladder and lock on type stands.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Slumper Seats are all quality made in the U.S.A !


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Sale ends in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

*Only 7 Days Left!*


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Guaranteed to fit, or your money back!


----------

